# Livewire y PCB Wizard



## Juan Carlos Trichilo (Mar 18, 2018)

Hola. Alguien me puede decir por qué PCB no traza las pistas de un circuito realizado con Live Wire. Cuando lo convierto, me muestra toda la placa con cobre, sin las pistas marcadas. Si diseño un circuito muy simple lo hace, pero este que necesito no. Muchas gracias. Salute.


----------



## pandacba (Mar 18, 2018)

Habría que verlo así en el aire es adivinar, podes publicar tu circuito?


----------



## Juan Carlos Trichilo (Mar 18, 2018)

Voy a ver si pudo obtener un JPG. Gracias.


----------



## pandacba (Mar 18, 2018)

podrias pasar el archivo liv? para ver que sucede en la práctica?


----------



## Juan Carlos Trichilo (Mar 18, 2018)

Si, estoy intentando adjuntarlo. Ne resulta imposible. No se puede cargar un archivo con extensión lvw. No se que hacer. Gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 18, 2018)

Juan Carlos Trichilo dijo:


> Si, estoy intentando adjuntarlo. Ne resulta imposible. No se puede cargar un archivo con extensión lvw. No se que hacer. Gracias.



Comprime con WinRar o WinZip el archivo .LVW y lo subes al Foro


----------



## Juan Carlos Trichilo (Mar 18, 2018)

Ahí va. Es un Word. Tené en cuenta que el integrado que va a conectarse es un LA4440, pero no aparece en las herramientas de Live, por eso solo tiene proyectado los terminales. Muchas Gracias. Espero poder arribar a algo. El Foro no admite extensión: docx. Sabés que extensión está permitida? Salute

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Mar 18, 2018

Ahí creo que va!!!!! Salute


----------



## pandacba (Mar 18, 2018)

Bien, tu problema es que has puesto pines a todos los componentes y al hacer eso no hay una unión física, uni directamente cada extremo con cada extremo


----------



## Juan Carlos Trichilo (Mar 19, 2018)

Gracias por el tiempo y el conocimiento!!!!! Lo haré inmediatamente!!!!!


----------



## Juan Carlos Trichilo (Mar 19, 2018)

Hola. Lo hice. Funcionó. Tengo marcadas las pistas. Ahora trabajo en conseguir que quede el espacio para el integrado. Gracias. Salute. Juan


----------



## Juan Carlos Trichilo (Mar 19, 2018)

Hola. Alguien sabe que significa una linea verde en un circuito hecho en PCB Wizard? Gracias.


----------



## pandacba (Mar 19, 2018)

Si hay echo el rtuteado automático, es una línea que quedo si poder rutear, la cual debes hacer manualmente, para evitar eso habilita la colocacon de puentes "jump"


----------



## Juan Carlos Trichilo (Mar 20, 2018)

Buen día. Gracias. Salute!


----------



## mario17farias (Jul 10, 2018)

Hola a todos, podrían decirme si es posible con el pcb wizard utilizar algo así como una regla centimetrada parecidca los que tienen aplicaciones como corel draw o word? es que tengo un gabinete que era de un amplificador viejo y quiero hacerle los pcbs de la etapa de potencia así como los del previo, bueno mi idea es que pueda con el pcb wizard, sacar por ejemplo la distancia exacta entre un pote y otro, y que se corresponda a los agujeros del gabinete, no sé si me dí a entender, o si me recomiendan algún otro software de pcb que me pueda hacer eso. Gracias.


----------



## lynspyre (Jul 10, 2018)

mario17farias dijo:


> Hola a todos, podrían decirme si es posible con el pcb wizard utilizar algo así como una regla centimetrada parecidca los que tienen aplicaciones como corel draw o word? es que tengo un gabinete que era de un amplificador viejo y quiero hacerle los pcbs de la etapa de potencia así como los del previo, bueno mi idea es que pueda con el pcb wizard, sacar por ejemplo la distancia exacta entre un pote y otro, y que se corresponda a los agujeros del gabinete, no sé si me dí a entender, o si me recomiendan algún otro software de pcb que me pueda hacer eso. Gracias.



Mario, *PCB Wizard* no tiene regla, pero sí tiene *malla/grid* con medidas fijas y totalmente graduables. Por ejemplo, puedes hacer que cada malla (cruces rojas) tenga una medida de 10mm, y entre cada punto de malla tengas 10 subdivisiones (puntos negros entre cada cruz roja), sólo te toca contar cruces y puntos para tener referencias de longitud.

Saludos.,


----------



## Scooter (Jul 11, 2018)

No he usado el PCB wizard, pero en casi todos se ve por algún lado en que coordenada está el cursor. Si pones una esquina de la placa en el 0,0 y mueves el cursor ves donde está y cuanto mide.
Si no va moviendo el cursor, si que suele ir trazando una pista, te dice cuanto mide la pista, yo solía hacer antes que nada un cuadrado con cuatro pistas que partiendo del 0,0 me indicaban el tamaño de la placa y luego colocaba los componentes dentro etc.
Lo normal sería hacer estas pistas en la capa edge que es la que define el borde de la placa, pero se pueden hacer de cbre simple y luego valen para saber por donde cortar la fibra cuando lo insolas, o como tierra para unir los tornillos de las esquinas...


----------



## ajgaratea (Ene 17, 2020)

Buenos días. A alguien le ha pasado lo siguiente? 
He recreado varios circuitos, unos con operacionales y otros de un transistor. Y siempre la salida me sale de menor tension pico a pico, aunque montada por la componente continua, que el condensador no llega a desacoplar (da igual el valor). He probado a variar los valores de las resistencias por si estuvieran mal diseñados (los copié de Internet), y nada. Hasta el circuito más básico, me da mal la salida. No sé si el programa está mal, o yo lo hago mal (en diseño o no sé. Incluso poniendo una carga de 8 ohmios al final, me hace lo mismo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 17, 2020)

ajgaratea dijo:


> Buenos días. A alguien le ha pasado lo siguiente?
> He recreado varios circuitos, unos con operacionales y otros de un transistor. Y siempre la salida me sale de menor tension pico a pico, aunque montada por la componente continua, que el condensador no llega a desacoplar (da igual el valor). He probado a variar los valores de las resistencias por si estuvieran mal diseñados (los copié de Internet), y nada. Hasta el circuito más básico, me da mal la salida. *No sé si el programa está mal, o yo lo hago mal (en diseño o no sé. Incluso poniendo una carga de 8 ohmios al final, me hace lo mismo.*


Comprime con WinRAR el archivo se simulación y los subes al Foro. 
Caso contrario estaríamos adivinando


----------



## ajgaratea (Ene 18, 2020)

Hola.
Es verdad, mejor si lo veis vosotros mismos. He adjuntado en un *.rar 3 archivos *.cwz (uno con transistor y dos de operacional). Ya me diréis algo.
Un saludo



Fogonazo dijo:


> Comprime con WinRAR el archivo se simulación y los subes al Foro.
> Caso contrario estaríamos adivinando



Hola, he subido el archivo.


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Ene 24, 2020)

alguien sabe como convertir esto en jpeg?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 24, 2020)

adjcp dijo:


> alguien sabe como convertir esto en jpeg?


Yo los convierto imprimiendo en una máquina "Virtual" *Cuteftp*


----------



## Scooter (Ene 25, 2020)

¿Que es?
Si es un esquema no te recomiendo formatos de compresión con pérdida, salen como sombras de las líneas y cosas así.
Mejor ponerlo en TIFF u otro formato de imagen con compresión sin pérdida.

Siempre puedes hacer una captura de pantalla pero saldrá muy pixelado si no es que tienes un monitor 8k o algo así.

Lo mejor es imprimir a archivo si se puede directamente en TIFF y si no a PDF y luego eso convertirlo.

De todos modos no soy fan de convertir archivos vectoriales a bitmap.
Lo mejor sería convertirlo a svg u otro formato vectorial estándard.


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 25, 2020)

Hola.

Yo lo hago así:
Cargo el circuito en Livewire.
Abro el menú Edit
   Hago click en Select All
después
Abro el menú Edit
  Hago click en Copy

Cargo el programa Paint
  Hago click en Pegar
Hago click en Archivo  
Hago click en Guardar como

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Ene 25, 2020)

gracias fogonazo por convertirlo en pdf y gracias el aficionado me sirvio tu aporte


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 26, 2020)

adjcp dijo:


> gracias fogonazo por convertirlo en pdf y gracias el aficionado me sirvio tu aporte


Una vez que lo tienes en formato .PDF con la propia herramienta de Adobre Reader (Tomar instantánea) lo puedes llevar a cualquier programa de edición (Copy-Paste), para guardarlo, reformarlo, pintarlo, agregar memes, agregar textos o lo que se te ocurra


----------



## ajgaratea (Ene 26, 2020)

adjcp dijo:


> alguien sabe como convertir esto en jpeg?


Yo guardaría un pantallazo del circuito, y como por defecto se guarda en PNG, luego sería pasarlo a JPG con cualquier editor de imagen


ajgaratea dijo:


> Hola.
> Es verdad, mejor si lo veis vosotros mismos. He adjuntado en un *.rar 3 archivos *.cwz (uno con transistor y dos de operacional). Ya me diréis algo.
> Un saludo
> 
> ...


Por cierto. Al final, me he bajado el Proteus, y estos mismos circuitos funcionan perfectamente (me tocó volver a dibujarlos todos). Pero al menos ya me quité la duda.


----------



## Cristy1 (Nov 24, 2022)

Hola, 
alguien me puede ayudar convirtiendo este archivo en jpg o pdf? 
Quiero ver el esquema


----------



## malesi (Nov 24, 2022)

Cristy1 dijo:


> Hola,
> alguien me puede ayudar convirtiendo este archivo en jpg o pdf?
> Quiero ver el esquema


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Nov 24, 2022)

malesi dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 292309


*un codelock*!! muy bueno yo hace 8 años atrás lo hice  
Tu que opinas *Malesi ¿*R1 quemara D3*? *


----------



## malesi (Nov 24, 2022)

Don Plaquetin dijo:


> *un codelock*!! muy bueno yo hace 8 años atrás lo hice
> Tu que opinas *Malesi ¿*R1 quemara D3*? *


Que no.🔥


----------

